# Psalm tune ring tones?



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2006)

I was asked this AM if there are any ring tones for cell phones for common psalm tunes. Are there any out there?


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 26, 2006)

I remember searching for them at one time, but I don't remember finding any. However, if one has an MP3 of a Psalm, they should be able to creat a MIDI file and use it as their ringtone (this could be dependent on which phone/provider they have).


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 26, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I remember searching for them at one time, but I don't remember finding any. However, if one has an MP3 of a Psalm, they should be able to creat a MIDI file and use it as their ringtone (this could be dependent on which phone/provider they have).



Cyber Hymnal has a large collection of MIDI files of hymn tunes. I have several that I use for ring tones.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks; I've passed this info along.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is another link to midi Psalm tunes.

http://www.cgmusic.com/workshop/mus_cm.htm


----------

